# Hunting vs Target Bows



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

None. 
Today's "hunting bows" are pretty much the same quality as the same model in a target color; the only difference being the brighter finish, and the attitude of the shooter, "I did this with a HUNTING bow; imagine how good I'd get if it was a target bow?" Yeah, right, it is in the imagination, not in the bow.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*bows*

You probably won't get many replies cause most field archers don't shoot many rounds with their hunting equipment. The blacked out AM35 I've been shooting this summer is going to the woods with me in September. I really don't think there is much difference, score wise, between target models and a well made hunting bow of reasonable length. That said, I will have a CE before next year. 

Oh yea, there used to be a guy around here that was shooting pb's with a Katera XL. Go figure.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't think that it makes that much difference anymore. You have to realize that most bows that are considered "Target" bows are also available in Camo colors as well. 

I know the Hornet bought a Katera XL to hunt with. Once he got it he felt like it would make a good Field bow. Got it set up and has been shooting it ever since and added a few points to his PBs along the way.

I think with todays bows all you need to do is find one that feels comfortable to you. To limit yourself based on the Industry's preconcieved Guidelines of Hunting v. Target would be foolish. If a hunting bow fits you a little better, shoot it.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

im wondering the same thing im shooting my monster 7 now for fita and field but am seriously concidering a true target bow, longer , with more brace hight for next year. more forgiveness and a bit more stability as it takes a bit longer to settle into the shot than id like iv tweeked my stabilizers as much as i can but have to believe that a bit more of a "target bow " would help me a bit . unfortunatly my local shop dosnt carry any target bows so i dont have a chance to try any before purchase . any guidance would be appreciated, sorry not trying to jack this thread .


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's. Here's why I'm asking. Currently shooting an 07 Guardian for everything. I just have a 12" B-stinger, and a 4x HHA slider. Been shooting 263-265 half's. I know it's the guy holding it more than anything as a guy I've shot with shoots 270's with an Alphaburner. Thinking about just keeping the Guardian for hunting and getting a used Pro Elite or something along those lines for target. But if I did that then by the time I set it up I'll have a lot of money into it. I'm wondering if I just got a better stab setup, sight and used it on my Guardian if I would see the same improvement (if any) I would see if I was to get a Pro Elite plus the better accessories. I suppose I should just get the better stab and sight setup first and see what happens with that.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm gonna tell you a big secret about target archery.

it's less about the gear and more about the archer. A good archer can shoot awesome scores with mediocre gear but a mediocre archer can shoot great gear with mediocre scores.

don't fall for the advertizing hype that a $1400 bow with a $400 sight, $250 stab and $350 arrows will give you upper level scores without putting in the time. An outfit that costs less than half that will do better in the right hands.

shoot what feels good to you. It's your money, spend it YOUR way.


----------



## Elliott T (Dec 28, 2009)

*You tube*

Outdoor World Championships 2009 - Ulsan - Team Match #4 
Alot of pros still use hunting bows not so much in the US though.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the only REAL difference between a hunting bow on the shelf and a target bow on the shelf is the color and cost. everything and i mean everything else on the bow is identicle. it costs more because more is involved with the finish.

hunting bows are dipped and clear coated.....not all that labor intensive. 'target' bows are either anodized or painted/powder coated. the extra cost is the prep for the finish.

how YOU outfit the bow determines it's intended purpose.


----------



## Fla_lefty (Feb 13, 2009)

The only thing I would add is I shoot my hunting bow at 70 lb with heavy arrows, it is set up for Elk out west. I shoot field with 60 lb or less. Helps with the fatigue factor. I can shoot my hunting bow just as well as the target bow, just not for as many arrows.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Fla_lefty said:


> The only thing I would add is I shoot my hunting bow at 70 lb with heavy arrows, it is set up for Elk out west. I shoot field with 60 lb or less. Helps with the fatigue factor. I can shoot my hunting bow just as well as the target bow, just not for as many arrows.




```

```
B>S>

where's the pics !!..


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

rock monkey said:


> the only REAL difference between a hunting bow on the shelf and a target bow on the shelf is the color and cost. everything and i mean everything else on the bow is identicle. it costs more because more is involved with the finish.
> 
> hunting bows are dipped and clear coated.....not all that labor intensive. 'target' bows are either anodized or painted/powder coated. the extra cost is the prep for the finish.
> 
> how YOU outfit the bow determines it's intended purpose.


So what you are saying is that 33"+- ATA and 41"+- ATA makes no difference. And 7"+- brace Height compares to 8"+- brace height makes no difference. This is my question giving it is the same archer (me since I don't care what other's shoot or score since I'm in competition with myself) would a "target bow" give me a better *opportunity* at a better average score and by how much? This would allow me to compare risk vs. reward in the amount of money I am willing to spend versus amount I *might* be able to gain to my score.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's my take on it.. Of course a longer ATA and higher brace height tends to make a bow more forgiving and MAY help give you a chance to pick up a few points. BUT if you are shooting scores like what you mentioned on a hunting rig and are new or relatively new to shooting field, you obviously have a pretty good shot and know what you are doing. If you already have good form, then things like higher brace height and aren't going to make much difference. I would say if you are new to field and still deciding if it is really your "thing", I would keep shooting what you've got. If you know you want to get serious with field and/or money isn't much of an object, then by all means, go ahead and buy a "real" target rig.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Interesting thread.

I think you have to establish the difference in the make-up of the bow and not it's intended purpose.

Example: A long ATA bow with a high brace height, a low draw/hold weight, and a relatively stiff stab will (more often than not) make for a better target/Field bow than say a high poundage, short ATA, short Brace height, short stab would. 

There may be an archer or two who actually shoots the 'hunter' set-up quite well. But by and large the overwhelming majority of target shooters are not shooting a full-tilt hunting set-up. 

As for color. . .it doesn't matter one bit. I shot a 522 with a camo-colored 'hunting' bow . . .a single cam PSE Nova. . .not a 'target' bow by any stretch of the imagination. My pretty metallic Silver single cam PSE Shark comes in only slightly better at a 528.


----------



## Fla_lefty (Feb 13, 2009)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> B>S>
> ...


You've seen me shoot field with my field set up, why do you need pictures?:teeth:

Not that it is a 1:1 but pins and hunting bow I posted a couple points higher than I have with my current field set up. Having said that, I am dropping a number of points while learning to shoot a back tension style release. Can't do those drive by punches any longer like some South Paaw I know.ukey:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Sure can't figure out where all this "hype" about SUPER SHORT ATA being the ONLY way a person can hunt out of a tree stand these days! Or, the hype about 60, 70 pounds of peak weight being the ONLY way to hunt mule deer, antelope, and elk out West.

I recall that when I started bowhunting in the 1960's, compound bows were not available, and a 48" recurve bow was considered TOO SHORT to hunt with (due mostly to finger pinch). 48" TOO SHORT, folks.

For years, no, for centuries, animals have been taken with longer bows and much lower poundages that you realize!

When compounds came out, they were longer ATA...as in way longer than they are now, and we hunters did just fine with them out in the spot and stalk mode AND in the tree stand or ground blind mode!

I brought down a nice 4X4 bull elk with a 66" Root Rangemaster RECURVE bow rated at 45#@28" AMO draw. The SHARP broadheads did their job just fine. The shots were at about 30 yards, both of them in the lungs, and the elk didn't go far at all.

Hunted for years with a long ATA high brace height Bear Alaskan compound bow (long ata model), at 50# peak weight (35% letoff), and never had any problems with that longer ata in my tree stand either.

To me, this high poundage, SHORT ata bow stuff is all salesmanship HYPE and is NOT necessary to be effective at bowhunting with a compound bow.

I wouldn't hesitate a minute to hunt with my 40" ATA Merlin Excalibur set at 50# peak weight. That is more than enough to bring down any game animal here in North America. Now, I would hesitate to hunt Alaskan Brown Bear with that setup, however, hahaha...and MIGHT to to 60# peak weight for that...but wouldn't hesitate with the 40" ATA part of the setup.

ACCURACY, and SHARP BROADHEADS, and SHOT PLACEMENT are the keys to effectively and humanely bringing down game animals. Don't NEED to absolutely have "camo" either. I've taken some nice whitetails and seen others take nice white-tails and even elk with COLORED TARGET BOWS!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

erdman41 said:


> Thanks for the reply's. Here's why I'm asking. Currently shooting an 07 Guardian for everything. I just have a 12" B-stinger, and a 4x HHA slider. Been shooting 263-265 half's. I know it's the guy holding it more than anything as a guy I've shot with shoots 270's with an Alphaburner. Thinking about just keeping the Guardian for hunting and getting a used Pro Elite or something along those lines for target. But if I did that then by the time I set it up I'll have a lot of money into it. I'm wondering if I just got a better stab setup, sight and used it on my Guardian if I would see the same improvement (if any) I would see if I was to get a Pro Elite plus the better accessories. I suppose I should just get the better stab and sight setup first and see what happens with that.



Equipment is not the answer. Those archers of the 80 and 90's shot about the same scores that are being shot today and those bows are concidered obsolete by todays standards. Many a deer has been killed with a bow that shoots in the 150 fps range.So the new and improved models are not always the answer. Much like the cars of today. The ones back in the day were just fine but we like that new car smell.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

erdman41 said:


> Those that have both what is your average scoring difference between the two?


Maybe my interpretation is wrong...but I don't believe this was a hunting bow vs. target bow question. No, it was comparing scores if you have shot Field rounds with *both*.

So, my answer is NO, I have never shot a Field or Hunter round with my hunting bow. When I decided to venture into Field archery many moons ago I bought a separate bow and outfiitted it accordingly. The biggest reason was the rules for the two styles I shot...Bowhunter Freestyle Limited and Bowhunter Freestyle. Neither would allow a pinguard and I didn't use 5 pins on my hunting rig. Too many differences to deal with. Plus, I use different releases. 

Now, if I had to predict, I would venture the scores with my hunting bow would have been lower. Why? Heavier arrows...longer fletching...etc. By how much? Got no idea. Now, am I discouraging those with a hunting bow from trying Field archery? Absolutely not! By all means, give it a try before making any additional investment in equipment. But be prepared, if you get 'the bug' it's gonna cost ya. :wink:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

This whole doscussion about hunting bow/target bow, long ATA/short ATA, high BH/low BH, short stabilizer/long stabilizer, lower quality attachments/higher quality attachments, etc. is simply a stem stretch expansion of the misguided archers attitude and obsession with BUYING SCORE.

All short bows are accurate, all low BH bows are accurate, hunting bows and target bows are identical (they just look different to the uninformed or misguided), and all sights and stabilizers perform their specific function.

Different people shoot better with some configurations of equipment and others shoot better with other configurations. There simply is no BEST.

Buying a "target bow" of a longer ATA, higher BH, reflex handle, long stabilizer, and higher cost sight, specifically for target shooting because of the expectation of higher scores without knowing if the different bow and equipment will feel good and compliment your style, falls into the category of "A FOOL AND HIS MONEY WILL SOON PART".

Forgiveness is an overused and inappropriate term. Does forgeveness mean that you expect the bow to put the arrow someplace where you fail to place the sight? GOOD LUCK WITH THAT. Maybe to deliver arrow groups smaller than the range of motion of the sight? GOOD LUCK WITH THAT ALSO!

Very few people want to learn to shoot like Jesse Broadwater, Reo Wilde, or Dave Cousins, they just want to BUY the same equipment and expect it to perform miracles.

Over and over, we see questions here on AT asking about the best bow for field, best arrow for field, best sight for field, etc. Anyone that asks questions like that probably cannot shoot very well anyway and is simply planning a their next score purchase.

It is not just archery, it is everything, and is also heavily pimped by manufacturers.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

mdbowhunter said:


> Maybe my interpretation is wrong...but I don't believe this was a hunting bow vs. target bow question. No, it was comparing scores if you have shot Field rounds with *both*


Nope your interpretation was correct. That is what I was asking.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

FS560 said:


> This whole *discussion* about hunting bow/target bow, long ATA/short ATA, high BH/low BH, short stabilizer/long stabilizer, lower quality attachments/higher quality attachments, etc. is simply a stem stretch expansion of the misguided archers attitude and obsession with BUYING SCORE.
> 
> Buying a "target bow" of a longer ATA, higher BH, reflex handle, long stabilizer, and higher cost sight, specifically for target shooting because of the expectation of higher scores without knowing if the different bow and equipment will feel good and compliment your style, falls into the category of "A FOOL AND HIS MONEY WILL SOON PART".
> 
> Over and over, we see questions here on AT asking about the best bow for field, best arrow for field, best sight for field, etc. Anyone that asks questions like that probably cannot shoot very well anyway and is simply planning a their next score purchase


I wasn't trying to start that *discussion* at all. I was wondering, for example a guy I've shot with has an Alphaburner and a Pro Elite. On a field half he can shoot around 3-4 points higher on avg. with his Pro Elite. I was wondering if other people had results that were similar. If you don't use two different bows then that question really wouldn't pertain to you. 

Response's I was hoping for would look like

Hunting rig x half field avg. 2xx
Target rig y half field avg. 2yy

I used field is because that is what I shoot a lot and like to shoot the most. So I would have something that I could easily compare to.

Now do I realize each one only pertains to that individual *yes*. If 10 people responded to the original question might one be able to see a pattern develop? Maybe, I don't know that is why I asked the question.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

FS560 said:


> . . .This whole doscussion about hunting bow/target bow, long ATA/short ATA, high BH/low BH, short stabilizer/long stabilizer, lower quality attachments/higher quality attachments, etc. is simply a stem stretch expansion of the misguided archers attitude and obsession with BUYING SCORE.
> 
> All short bows are accurate, all low BH bows are accurate, hunting bows and target bows are identical (they just look different to the uninformed or misguided), and all sights and stabilizers perform their specific function.
> 
> ...


I do not disagree with you, entirely. Could you expand on your thoughts on this one? I agree with you that all bows _can_ be accurate. No dispute there. I don't think anyone mentioned 'buying score' either, although I certainly see people try all the time. But in the hands of someone who DOES know what they are doing, a few choice pieces of gear and maybe a bow configuration more friendly to the ultimate goal will in fact improve an archers score- or at least aid them in realizing their own potential. Have I seen people shoot great scores with lame equipment- yes. Have I seen people with great equipment shoot lame scores- yes. But it would be rather silly to assume that someone who buys a Pro Elite and a long stabilizer is misguided and trying to buy a score. To buy a nice quality rig and grow into it and learn how to shoot it effectively over time is actually rather smart I think.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*buying scores*

Can you buy scores now? I probably can't afford a 550. How much are middle forties? Does Hoyt have a layaway plan? How about Easton? This fool needs to know. Sorry for the newbie questions. Thanks in advance. :darkbeer:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

erdman41 said:


> Nope your interpretation was correct. That is what I was asking.


Good. One thing I should note...my hunting and Field bows are very similar in design. The biggest difference is accessories...and arrows. Your question has made me a bit curious...so who knows...maybe I will give that hunting rig a try someday.



TNMAN said:


> Can you buy scores now? I probably can't afford a 550. How much are middle forties? Does Hoyt have a layaway plan? How about Easton? This fool needs to know. Sorry for the newbie questions. Thanks in advance. :darkbeer:


Of course you can! After all, how could a Contender Elite...with a CBE sight...firing X10 Pro Tours ever miss? :wink: So easy, a caveman can do it.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

For me ....
The more I go towards "target" specs on a bow ... the more my score drops. :noidea:

My best shooting has been with bows in the 36"-37' range.
The 737 & Alpha Burner have been my favorites so far.
Also did well with, and enjoyed shooting the Katera XL.

The Pro Elite & Contender Elite both now have new homes.

As for the original question ...
The only difference between Target & Hunting bows is the color.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Good. One thing I should note...my hunting and Field bows are very similar in design. The biggest difference is accessories...and arrows. Your question has made me a bit curious...so who knows...maybe I will give that hunting rig a try someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can! After all, how could a Contender Elite...with a CBE sight...firing X10 Pro Tours ever miss? :wink: So easy, a caveman can do it.


I took the same perspective on the question. Not particularly "hunting bo vs. target bow", but hunting set up vs. target set up".

My first ever field round was shot with my camo Trykon XL set up with a 4" fuse stabilizer, at 65# with a Ripcord drop rest, and an HHA slide sight that had hand written marks on it for every ten yards. That's a hunting set up, or hunting bow.
These days I shoot a fusion blue Protec with a 36" Posten, and a CBE sight with a tape on it. 
After I pull a 520 out of that I plan on taking the Maxxis 31 out for a round in full hunting trim, and see how that goes.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> I took the same perspective on the question. Not particularly "hunting bo vs. target bow", but hunting set up vs. target set up".
> 
> My first ever field round was shot with my camo Trykon XL set up with a 4" fuse stabilizer, at 65# with a Ripcord drop rest, and an HHA slide sight that had hand written marks on it for every ten yards. That's a hunting set up, or hunting bow.
> These days I shoot a fusion blue Protec with a 36" Posten, and a CBE sight with a tape on it.
> After I pull a 520 out of that I plan on taking the Maxxis 31 out for a round in full hunting trim, and see how that goes.


Maybe we should all pick a weekend and drag our hunting rigs out and shoot together and see how it goes. I transformed my Alien back from it's 3D setup, to it's hunting setup yesterday and was shooting dang good with it.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> Maybe we should all pick a weekend and drag our hunting rigs out and shoot together and see how it goes. I transformed my Alien back from it's 3D setup, to it's hunting setup yesterday and was shooting dang good with it.


Sounds like a plan! Maybe a mid/late august date.:shade:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> Sounds like a plan! Maybe a mid/late august date.:shade:


we could all dress up like ******* hunters and go someplace that nobody knows us and act like it's the first time we've tried this field archery thing...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

golfingguy27 said:


> we could all dress up like ******* hunters and go someplace that nobody knows us and act like it's the first time we've tried this field archery thing...


Awwwwwwwww! Grimace wants to go on a date with Ultramag and play dress up. How sweet!

:chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Awwwwwwwww! Grimace wants to go on a date with Ultramag and play dress up. How sweet!
> 
> :chortle:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nnaaa.. I'm saving myself for you, the next time you venture South of the border...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> we could all dress up like ******* hunters and go someplace that nobody knows us and act like it's the first time we've tried this field archery thing...


*What do you mean we can't shoot broadheads?*


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> *What do you mean we can't shoot broadheads?*


lol.. I gotta decide what broadheads I'm gonna shoot this year and get some first...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. I gotta decide what broadheads I'm gonna shoot this year and get some first...


Rage 2 blades.:shade:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> we could all dress up like ******* hunters and go someplace that nobody knows us and act like it's the first time we've tried this field archery thing...


Heck I though that you guys just started shooting.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> Heck I though that you guys just started shooting.


:brick:


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

About 3 points is what I have found. Got a "target setup" in January and my average with this bow (only 6 halves) is 3 points better than my "hunter setup". One thing I learned was that I was shooting with a very high anchor my whole life. Never knew that until i got my "target" sight with a 6" bar and I could only get about 50 yards out of it. Still getting used to the new anchor but shooting better than before while not totally comfortable. I am sure everybody is different but this is what I have found.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

erdman41 said:


> About 3 points is what I have found. Got a "target setup" in January and my average with this bow (only 6 halves) is 3 points better than my "hunter setup". One thing I learned was that I was shooting with a very high anchor my whole life. Never knew that until i got my "target" sight with a 6" bar and I could only get about 50 yards out of it. Still getting used to the new anchor but shooting better than before while not totally comfortable. I am sure everybody is different but this is what I have found.


Hhhmm.. I'm thinking if you only see 3 points difference between your hunter setup and freestyle setup, you either shoot your hunter bow REALLY well, or still have some adjusting to do to yourself and/or the bow for the freestyle setup. I know if I went out and shot my hunter bow, it would be a LOT more than 3 points less than my freestyle setup.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. I'm thinking if you only see 3 points difference between your hunter setup and freestyle setup, you either shoot your hunter bow REALLY well, or *still have some adjusting to do to yourself and/or the bow for the freestyle setup*. I know if I went out and shot my hunter bow, it would be a LOT more than 3 points less than my freestyle setup.


That would be my guess. A ton more arrows out of my old bow compared to my new one. Time will tell shot a 268 half field tonight and was very happy.


----------

